# Info needed ASAP. Bone heads needs help



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

The bone headed would be me. Down at SLP water looked shallow. It was not. Cannot post pics from IPhone. Will if and when I get home. 

The story is my 99 Cherokee got swamped. It did not stall but water got seat deep in cab. I had to be pulled out. 2 foot ledge I did not see. 

Got pulled out and let the water run out. Fuse box in cab went under for a bit. How long should I sit before trying to crank it back up? I started it about an hour ago, this about 30 mins after it went under, and it started but the starter would not disengage. I pulled all the fuses and it shut down. That was an hour ago. 

Let the smart a** comments begin. You won't believe the pic when I post it later


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Find a huge barrel of WD40 and soak that thing for 2 days!!

Hope you have insurance, call them and get to pickin a new vehicle!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Put it on Craigslist!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Put it in a jar of rice!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Once the dash electrical gets wet via salt water it's toast . Call your insurance .


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Ducatibilt said:


> Put it in a jar of rice!


****!! you beat me to it! LOL


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Pull the fuses that were submerged and spray all electric connections with WD-40 NOW followed with some dielectric and replace the fuse. Hit the car wash and spray everything you can. Open up the doors and interior to let it air out and get it dry as quick as possible. 

The issues will likely be months down the road - squeaky seat springs, possibly random electric issues, engine and suspension failures. 

Don't panic too much and as for starting, I would check the oil and make sure no water is in the oil. Fire it up... 

Go to jiffy lube and have your transfer case, transmission and differentials checked. Those are probably ok, but if there is any water intrusion it will show (moisture will often work its way out out through the breathers - water will not).


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Ducatibilt said:


> Put it in a jar of rice!


LMAO!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Call Mike @ Meineke in Pearland # 281-485-8200. He is running a 'bone head' special this week.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

First download taptalk and upload pics. We will give advice after we see it


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Deja Vu !!!!!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=436218

.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Take it to Carmax QUICK, before it starts to smell

If they say anything about the smell, just tell them you had Mexican last night.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Water did not make into dash. Just fuse box on floor boars kick panel. Otw home. No speedo no fuel gage airbag light on. Water around my feet still. Had to pull starter fuse because it would not disengage. Pics to come.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Wash the heck out of it with fresh water. While it is drying to go the store and buy a gallon of WD-40 and a one gallon pump up sprayer. When the water dries, spray that gallon of WD on everything you can get to. Spray the electrical parts two or three times with WD.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Pull the seats and the carpet / floor covering. You need to get the floor pans dried and cleaned of salt.


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

ReelWork said:


> Pull the fuses that were submerged and spray all electric connections with WD-40 NOW followed with some dielectric and replace the fuse. Hit the car wash and spray everything you can. Open up the doors and interior to let it air out and get it dry as quick as possible.
> 
> The issues will likely be months down the road - squeaky seat springs, possibly random electric issues, engine and suspension failures.
> 
> ...


Go trade it in.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

get rid of it asap.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Dont trade it in to be someone elses problem. fix it or call your insurance to total it.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Dont trade it in to be someone elses problem. fix it or call your insurance to total it.


 true! I would hate to buy that thing from you not knowing LOL:work:


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

Go to a fresh water lake and drive it down the boat ramp and rinse it.


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

If you have full coverage insurance push it back in the ocean and call them. If not, pull the carpet and padding and seats. Take a garden hose and REALLY soak it down good to get rid of salt water and sand. Then if you can pull the fuse block off the wall and shoot every thing with w-d-40 including all conectors you can find. And wash down the fender wells and wheel components real good. Also try to blow compressed air on the electrical stuff to dry it off good.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Amazing to me how many 2coolers on this thread seem to have "First Hand" knowledge on how to take care of a car after driving one into the Gulf of Mexico...:rotfl:

Total that sucker..and let the insurance company 'scrap' it...


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Seriously, at minimum you will have massive wiring problems within 6 months, likely much less. You just can't get the salt out of tiny crevices like wire strands and sheet metal seams.

I know of several people that have done similar things. None of their cars lasted more than 6 months.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, if it was fresh, would be different ... Sell it!!!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Brokejeep said:


> Go to a fresh water lake and drive it down the boat ramp and rinse it.


best advise on this thread



Tortuga said:


> Amazing to me how many 2coolers on this thread seem to have "First Hand" knowledge on how to take care of a car after driving one into the Gulf of Mexico...:rotfl:


I know huh. :spineyes:


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

seats out. carpet out & pressure washed & air-dried. do the afore-mentioned on all
electrical that got submerged. pressure washe ENTIRE engine compartment w/ soapy water, then wd-40 ENTIRE engine compartment, moving harnesses around, take off
plastic looms & let drain (this is a big deal).
I saw a cool trick a few years ago on a katrina resale, strip interior & headliner.
put a humidifier in the car & run it for a couple days. the freshwater condensate
will flush the saltwater to the lowest point, usually wipe-up able, worked great on 
an '06 Caddy CTS, still driving today with no glitches


BTW, was the cherokee we all saw in pic here a few weeks ago?


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

get it home,let it dry out,change all fluids,would make a good pins fishing truck for somebody.probably get an other year or 2 out of it befor it craters.them jeeps we're pretty solid,love the straight 6's.or...stick it on craigs list.its a fishing truck,there spose to smell,lol


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Just hang one of those green Christmas tree air fresheners from the rear view mirror, will be good as new.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

lite-liner said:


> seats out. carpet out & pressure washed & air-dried. do the afore-mentioned on all
> electrical that got submerged. pressure washe ENTIRE engine compartment w/ soapy water, then wd-40 ENTIRE engine compartment, moving harnesses around, take off
> plastic looms & let drain (this is a big deal).
> I saw a cool trick a few years ago on a katrina resale, strip interior & headliner.
> ...


what i was thinking,lol http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=436218&highlight=cherokee


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

No. Mine is white. It is new to me. My project 4x4. Was gonna gut it this weekend any way. The only electrical that went under was the fuse panel in the cab on the passenger kick panel. Pictures will be up soon.

Was in just about the same position as the red one just not in surf. In the marsh cuts.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Here you go. Drive home was fun.


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

HC said:


> No. Mine is white. It is new to me. My project 4x4. Was gonna gut it this weekend any way. The only electrical that went under was the fuse panel in the cab on the passenger kick panel. Pictures will be up soon.
> 
> Was in just about the same position as the red one just not in surf. In the marsh cuts.


Well it's a Jeep just not a Wrangler. Major thing just get over to Jeep threads on the internet and figure out how to build a beach ride. Gonna be salty anyway. Very serious you already did the salt water thing might just go all the way.


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

wow.. to be honest i would call your insurance right away... If thats not an option i would take it to a car wash remove all the carpet, the seats, anything that got wet, and start washing. If you still couldnt get all the saltwater off or out ,last resort i would go to a freshwater boat ramp put it in 4 low and drive fowards down the ramp until the clean freshwater was to to saltwater line. I know thats kinda extreme and maybe a little dangerous, but it will get that saltwater out and wont do as much damage. Saltwater is some serious stuff it will destroy anything.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Totaled. It might start now but in a few months bad things will happen.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 26, 2012)

People ... Not everyone can afford FULL COVERAGE Odds are he only has liability. And in that case he is screwed insurance wise.....

If you pull fuses and dry them u should be ok. Starter -- take it off and lube it up... Rip interior out and prepare for a scrubbing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

The starter is toast. Replace it asap. It probably won't last a week until the creeping corrosion shorts it out and leaves you stranded and when it does short out it could cause other issues. Not worth stripping, just get a rebuilt one. I would consider bailing (pun intended) on that vehicle at your first opportunity - if you don't have full coverage. If you do, it'll be totalled. Good luck. Oh yea. Did you catch any?


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Ouch man!! Not to be smart *****, but I'm still looking for the "shallow water" you saw...LOL... I sunk my '75 Landcruiser like that once, rebuilt the tranny and both differentials did a little rewiring and it was fine. BUT, it didn't have any of the computers, etc. to deal with. Looks like you're in the market for a new truck. Glad it got you home at least.


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

When you wash out saltwater dunked electronics, use the spot-free rinse. It's either de-ionized or RO water and it will do a better job of de-salting stuff. If you can do it before corrosion starts, it may not be hurt at all.

Pure water does not conduct electricity. If you get rid of electrolites, there will be no corrosion, especially if you use a lubricant afterward to displace water and prevent corrosion.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

No offense but you seem more worried about the starter and fuse block. Look at your picture again. Brakes, axles, joints diffs, you name it. Anything underwater will require a ton of attention and then some. The rust and corrosion will get you. May be time to cut your losses, its gonna cost you more in the long run to keep that thing operable. But what do I know


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Gallon of Gas and a Match


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Burnin shorelines in a jeep...I've seen it all. :cheers:


----------



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

Easy. Just do what you just did, in fresh water! Then rinse ,repeat,wd40 and prepare for electrical failure. Take it as it comes.
Change engine oil, front and rear diff lube.
yank interior wetness. 
Its a project vehicle it will live!


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Holy car (or boat - not sure which one)! Surprised that you could drive it home! I am impressed!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Get on record with your insurance company, assuming you have full coverage. It takes a week to get sand and salt from between my toes, much less all the places it will hide in that Jeep. You already have pics to show what it was exposed to.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

That thing is totaled. Call your insurance.


----------



## Infidel12 (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Come on guys, its a Jeep. The only thing electronic that got wet was the fuse box. Putting in a new one tomorrow along with a new starter. The computer is up high in the engine compartment and did not take on water. Nor did the air filter. Lucky me the air filter intake was on the high side in the engine bay on the driver side.

Gutted it tonight, a day early. Got out the water hose and shop vac and got out all of the junk. Now I do agree I will have to service the transfer case, front and rear diffs, tansmission, etc. 

Again, nothing electrical in the cab got wet other than the fuse box.

Pic of my feet on the ride home.

And my newly gutted ride. 

Thinking about rhino lining the whole inside.


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

weimtrainer said:


> Ouch man!! Not to be smart *****, but I'm still looking for the "shallow water" you saw...LOL... I sunk my '75 Landcruiser like that once, rebuilt the tranny and both differentials did a little rewiring and it was fine. BUT, it didn't have any of the computers, etc. to deal with. Looks like you're in the market for a new truck. Glad it got you home at least.


lol, x2! I'm not seeing anything in that picture that I would want to try and drive thru!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow. Did you get a running start? Sorry this happened but... Never mind. I'm sure there's plenty of info on internet to help you restore it back to the condition it was before the submarine experiment. You'll need to change all fluids. Remove, clean and pack bearings. Brakes will need to be cleaned/replaced. Ujoints will probably need to be replaced. If standard transmission, clutch and pressure plate will need cleaning/replacing. These are just a few things that I can think of. Good luck!


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

jeepjeep 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

HC said:


> 2 foot ledge I did not see.
> 
> Let the smart a** comments begin. You won't believe the pic when I post it later


Well I can understand how you didn't see the "ledge", being that it's under 3' of water...

I'm just not certain that I could've brought myself to post pic's if this was me!

Glad you did get get it recovered tho hwell:


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

The water looked shallow? h:


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm surprised no one mentioned using Salt-Away during the first rinse. If you bought it for a project vehicle anyway, I don't think you've done anything that can't be fixed.

I would suggest getting a depth finder and mount the transducer on your front bumper if you plan on doing something like this again...


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Zereaux said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned using Salt-Away during the first rinse. If you bought it for a project vehicle anyway, I don't think you've done anything that can't be fixed.
> 
> I would suggest getting a depth finder and mount the transducer on your front bumper if you plan on doing something like this again...


Kind of my thought also since the engine survived.

That's funny right there. Green to ya.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I cant say chit


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

dbarham said:


> I cant say chit


Was it your red Jeep??????

LOL


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Might want to look into getting one of these.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I take that is a bilge pump.

Funny.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

HC said:


> I take that is a bilge pump.
> 
> Funny.


 Another 10 yards and you would have needed a periscope.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Maybe you should stick to riding bikes?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

grey lady down


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

HC said:


> Was it your red Jeep??????
> 
> LOL


no. I took those pics a few weeks ago..

It's a '99. probably need cap and rotor, they didn't do the distributorless ignition til 2000.

clean it up, it will be fine.

buy a couple gallon jugs of wd40 and hose that sucker down after you get the saltwater off of it..

The rinse isn't a bad idea if you can find water 'just' deep enough...

you can expect the exhaust system to rust out sooner than expected..

A


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

trade in the jeep and buy a boat.

Seriously I'd get it cleaned up and get it to car max. That saltwater doesn't play when it comes to metal.

If you are going to keep it maybe drive it into a lake to rinse it.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

fishinguy said:


> trade in the jeep and buy a boat.
> 
> Seriously I'd get it cleaned up and get it to car max. That saltwater doesn't play when it comes to metal.
> 
> If you are going to keep it maybe drive it into a lake to rinse it.


 saltwater don't play when it comes to 12 volt dc. any wires that went under will start to fall apart in a years or so.:help::help::help:


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 26, 2012)

So what everyone is saying is get rid I it? Well I guess I got to junk mine to ... I launched my boat the other day and got salt water on my tires ...

Come on fellas.. Really? 

Only issue is electrical. easy fix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish_On! (May 25, 2012)

Were you trying to jump over the water and just didn't make it or something?
Just kidding. I'm impressed it drove home.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Moonshine said:


> So what everyone is saying is get rid I it? Well I guess I got to junk mine to ... I launched my boat the other day and got salt water on my tires ...
> 
> Come on fellas.. Really?
> 
> ...


guess you dont know much about flooded trucks and saltwater??? that saltwater eats wires up from the inside out. it may last for awhile, then it my just burst into flames one day as he's driving down the road.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

And why did we attempt this??


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

How about some of this....
http://www.saltawayproducts.com/


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Newbomb Turk said:


> How about some of this....
> http://www.saltawayproducts.com/


 gonna be kind of hard to soak all the wires that got wet.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Jeez, I hate being at work-I miss all the fun. Boats are for water. Motor vehicles are for roads. I believe you now have a waterlogged motor vehicle. If a boat sinks, it's totaled (at least that is what happened to mine and my neighbor's per Hurricane Ike), so if a motor vehicle sinks, it's totaled also IMO. 

Your electrical is toast and now you are driving a fire hazard. If you do keep it, do not park that thing near your house. Good luck.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

http://wavs.unclebubby.com/wav/MOVIES/RiskyBusiness/uboatcmdr_rb.wav


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

WOW...just *** were you thinking????
Can we assume alcohol was involved in the decision?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Jamaica Cove said:


> Jeez, I hate being at work-I miss all the fun. Boats are for water. Motor vehicles are for roads. I believe you now have a waterlogged motor vehicle. If a boat sinks, it's totaled (at least that is what happened to mine and my neighbor's per Hurricane Ike), so if a motor vehicle sinks, it's totaled also IMO.
> 
> Your electrical is toast and now you are driving a fire hazard. If you do keep it, do not park that thing near your house. Good luck.


or to close to anyones house.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

I sunk a blazer in S Texas.. long story.. anyway... IMHO the vehicle will never be the same nor will it SMELL THE SAME. I did everything you are trying and the smell was always there. Needless to say I traded it in 30 days. 

Good luck brother.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 26, 2012)

iridered2003 said:


> guess you dont know much about flooded trucks and saltwater??? that saltwater eats wires up from the inside out. it may last for awhile, then it my just burst into flames one day as he's driving down the road.


So why havnt my boat trailer blew up yet ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Moonshine said:


> So why havnt my boat trailer blew up yet ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


whole diff type of wire.:work:


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Some pretty funny mofos on here. I wish I could blame it on the alcohol, but no. Sober as a judge. Just looked like I could drive across it. 

Replaced the fuse box today and all of the wiring harness conncetors. Rolled up the windows so I don't have to cover it tonight to keep some of the dew out. 

Gonna let it dry another day and then crank it up. Purchased new bearings front and rear, new starter, new rear axle seals, gonna replace the tcase, diffs, transmission fluids tomorrow.

It is also gutted and drying out. I am going to Rhino line the inside instead of carpet.

Some pics of the melted harnesses and the Jeep submarine is to good not to post that pic again.

I have to admit after 40+ years I really thought I totaled my first vehicle. But the Jeep will live to ride another day.

Pic before the channel crossing attempt. To let y'all know I was only about 6-7 or so feet from the other side when I hit the 2 foot under water wall.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Newbomb Turk said:


> http://wavs.unclebubby.com/wav/MOVIES/RiskyBusiness/uboatcmdr_rb.wav


That would be me!!!!


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

It's amazing to me how fast all that green grew on those connectors. Make sure you got them all.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Y-Not said:


> It's amazing to me how fast all that green grew on those connectors. Make sure you got them all.


Exactly what I was thinking. I replaced everyone coming into the fuse box. I looked over the entire cab and there is one two wire one that got wet on the kick panel. Gonna change that one tomorrow. All of the others stayed above the water line it appears. I will have to take apart the tail lights and check them. They may have gotten a bit damp!!!


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Dude, I'm impressed with your attitude and ability. I hope you make it work.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks. I've been messing with cars and car electronics since I was 13 with my older brother. All self taught and YouTube now helps for new stuff.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

rust never sleeps


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Wow, Thread dredge... LOL

So, HoustonKid - did the jeep survive? You still have it?


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Guess someone was really bored and went surfing for old material!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

smokinguntoo said:


> Dude, I'm impressed with your attitude and ability. I hope you make it work.


x2. Who'd u pawn that rust bucket off on?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Still have it. Running great. No wiring issues in the last year.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Here it is.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Pretty cool. I can't hardly believe that Jeep is still living.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

It is and still running strong.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

shaggydog said:


> Pretty cool. I can't hardly believe that Jeep is still living.


 Hard to kill an XJ. Nice save.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

fishhawkxxx said:


> rust never sleeps


 Holy archives! Did you just Google "How to knock the rust off" and find this thread?


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

HoustonKid said:


> Still have it. Running great. No wiring issues in the last year.


But are you still leaving it at the TC Buccees all day? :slimer:


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

mrau said:


> But are you still leaving it at the TC Buccees all day? :slimer:


Haha. No. That was only for 4 hours BTW.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

mrau said:


> But are you still leaving it at the TC Buccees all day? :slimer:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

HoustonKid said:


> Haha. No. That was only for 4 hours BTW.


Sorry buddy. Couldn't help it. You held up with a very self-deprecating demeanor once the pummeling started on that Bucc-EEs thread btw. Speaks volumes (positive) of your character.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

mrau said:


> Sorry buddy. Couldn't help it. You held up with a very self-deprecating demeanor once the pummeling started on that Bucc-EEs thread btw. Speaks volumes (positive) of your character.


All in fun. I forgot to add LOL to the end to show I was not [email protected] hurt about it. I did find it funny. Literally:dance: made me laugh out loud.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Ducatibilt said:


> Put it in a jar of rice!


That's gotta be one of the funniest comments I've read in awhile. TouchÃ©!


----------

